# Panda Massacre



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

A panda walks into a café. He orders a sandwich, eats it, then draws a gun and proceeds to fire it at the other patrons.
“Why?” asks the confused, surviving waiter amidst the carnage, as the panda makes towards the exit. The panda produces a badly punctuated wildlife manual and tosses it over his shoulder.
“Well, I’m a panda,” he says, at the door. “Look it up.”
The waiter turns to the relevant entry in the manual and, sure enough, finds an explanation. “Panda. Large black-and-white bear-like mammal, native to China. Eats, shoots and leaves.”


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

:lol: I'm glad the waiter *duck*ed.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

Richard King said:


> :lol: I'm glad the waiter *duck*ed.


The Humor section has gone to the ducks. and I don't see much humor in a duck.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I don't know about that....the panda joke _quacked_ me up. :lol:


----------



## netconcepts (Jan 20, 2007)

The sandwich must have been fowl. :lol:


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

How do you get down off a panda?

You don't get down off a panda - you get down off a duck!

*QUACK!*


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

http://eatsshootsandleaves.com/esl.html


----------

